# Greens transport



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

How do you transport your greens mower? I'm just thinking ahead and found one that got me thinking, "I have an SUV...if I bought one how would I get it home and/or transport it to get serviced?"

Or do you all own trucks and/or transport trailers?

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/grd/6140009199.html


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I do most all the work on mine myself. I don't own a pickup truck. If I needed to take it somewhere to be serviced, I'd either:

buy a small trailer for our minivan,
or 
rent a truck for $19/hr at HomeDepot.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you have a mower shipped in, most LTL freight haulers offer residential lift gate service for an additional fee. Short of getting a reel grind, you shouldn't have to take it anywhere.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If your rear seats fold down you could get it in a SUV. It would just have to be laying on the rear roller and handle.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> If your rear seats fold down you could get it in a SUV. It would just have to be laying on the rear roller and handle.


Agree. :thumbup:


----------

